# 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?



## Black_Beetle (28. Juni 2012)

*27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung // LED-Backlight // selbes  Panel wie im iMac-Verbaut // KEIN Anti-Glare (Somit aber auch kein  IPS-Glitzern) // 250€ günstiger als aus DE


Das alles gibt es wenn man einen “kleinen” Haken in Kauf nimmt – die Monitore kommen aus Südkorea. Zur Auswahl stehen:



Achieva Shimian QH270
Yamakasi Catleap Q270
Crossover 27Q (Metallgehäuse, besserer Standfuß)

Was meint ihr von den 3 Monitoren? Die gibts bei ebay fürn schmalen taler. Jemand Erfahrungen?

Ahhh ich glaube die haben kein HDMI Output.


----------



## Superwip (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

Gibts die echt schon so günstig?

Zuschlagen!

Die Monitore sind wirklich nicht schlecht, ihre größte Schwäche ist die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses, die zwar nicht schlecht ist, mit den 500€+ Geräten teurerer Marken nicht mithalten kann.

Bedenken solltest du auch: in Europa gibts keinen Support und keine Garantie...

Siehe auch: Erfahrung mit Yamakasi/Crossover etc. Monitoren (sehr günstige 27" IPS)



> Ahhh ich glaube die haben kein HDMI Output.


 
Welcher Monitor hat HDMI-out ?!


----------



## MClolwut (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

Doch, die haben HDMI output. Schau weiter auf Ebay ggf. nur mit "Catleap" und du findest eine etwas teurere Variante die *Multi* in der Artikelbeschreibung enthält. *Aber*, und jetzt kommt das dicke aber, die Multi-Serie hat einen höheren Inputlag. Nicht empfehlenswert. Dual-DVI ist doch aber schon weit verbreitet... ausserdem gibt es bereits ankündigungen, dass in ca. 3 Monaten die Platine fertig ist, um den Monitor mit 120hz zu betreiben. voraussichtlicher Kaufpreis dürften um die 100$ sein, dafür brauchst du auf jedenfall Dual-DVI - falls du daran interessiert bist. 
Bis auf die Garantie und die bereits erwähnte *etwas* schlechtere Qualität vom Gehäuse/Ständer (besonders beim Catleap Modell, die Crossover Modelle sind weitaus besser), sind 27" IPS und diese Auflösung für 250-280€ eine gute Option wenn man auf Risiko steht. Ich werde mir jedenfalls 3 davon holen, sobald ich Kohle habe.

MfG MC


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

Risiko gibt es so gut wie nicht.
Einfach bei 'nem gutem Händler bestellen, die ersetzen meist Anstandslos.

Hab aber selber den Catleap und bis auf die Qualität des Standfußes bin ich restlos begeistert. Hat jedoch erst Vesa-Mounts wenn man das Ding auseinander baut.

Grüße


----------



## winner961 (29. Juni 2012)

MihawkLFC schrieb:
			
		

> Risiko gibt es so gut wie nicht.
> Einfach bei 'nem gutem Händler bestellen, die ersetzen meist Anstandslos.
> 
> Hab aber selber den Catleap und bis auf die Qualität des Standfußes bin ich restlos begeistert. Hat jedoch erst Vesa-Mounts wenn man das Ding auseinander baut.
> ...



Bei welchem Händler hast du den genau jetzt bestellt?


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

Ich persönlich habe bei green-sum bestellt.
Der ist recht kulant mit allem.


----------



## winner961 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*



MihawkLFC schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe bei green-sum bestellt.
> Der ist recht kulant mit allem.


 
MihawkLFC welchen von den Moni's hast du den genau ? hast du mir einen link ? zum ebay shop ? und dort zum monitor ?


----------



## Nik1991 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

Hier kann lesen http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1034442

mfg Nik


----------



## MClolwut (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

Letztendlich sind die alle gleich und haben alle das gleiche verbaut, sie unterscheiden sich nur im Design. Der Crossover sieht m.M.n. sehr geil aus und der Standfuß ist auch gut, dafür kostet der soweit ich weiß 30€ mehr. Das Catleap Modell hat lediglich einen sehr wackligen Standfuß was irrelevant ist wenn man ihn an einen Wandhalter / Ständer montiert. Wer noch an 120hz interessiert ist, muss sich was gedulden, etwas Geld zur Seite legen und sowieso Dual-DVI nutzen. Ausserdem gibt es bisher nur News dazu, dass das 120hz Panel nur für 3 von den 5 verschiedenen Herstellern dieser Serie kommen wird. Kann dazu aber nur recht wenig sagen..


----------



## winner961 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*



MClolwut schrieb:


> Letztendlich sind die alle gleich und haben alle das gleiche verbaut, sie unterscheiden sich nur im Design. Der Crossover sieht m.M.n. sehr geil aus und der Standfuß ist auch gut, dafür kostet der soweit ich weiß 30€ mehr. Das Catleap Modell hat lediglich einen sehr wackligen Standfuß was irrelevant ist wenn man ihn an einen Wandhalter / Ständer montiert. Wer noch an 120hz interessiert ist, muss sich was gedulden, etwas Geld zur Seite legen und sowieso Dual-DVI nutzen. Ausserdem gibt es bisher nur News dazu, dass das 120hz Panel nur für 3 von den 5 verschiedenen Herstellern dieser Serie kommen wird. Kann dazu aber nur recht wenig sagen..



also ich habs mal nicht eilig und werde wahrscheinlich noch auf die serie warten die dann 120 Hz hat weil ich kauf ja nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Monitor.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*



Nik1991 schrieb:


> prad.de Test ->  Shimian QH300
> mfg Nik


Nur hat das nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.

Das Thema ansich ist aber intressant, da frage ich mich warm die hier so teuer sind?


----------



## MClolwut (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*



winner961 schrieb:


> also ich habs mal nicht eilig und werde wahrscheinlich noch auf die serie warten die dann 120 Hz hat weil ich kauf ja nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Monitor.


 
Es gab/gibt diese Serie bereits! Es handelt sich dabei um das Modell mit 2B PCB (falls du mal googlen magst).
Das Modell mit diesem PCB wurde Anfangs in den Catleaps genutzt, mitlerweile nicht mehr. Es gibt diese 120hz Modelle noch, aber die kosten bei Ebay noch über 450 *Euro* was sich nicht lohnt.
Aufgrund dessen hat es sich jemand zur Aufgabe gemacht dieses Panel nun in China nachbauen zu lassen, du wirst es dann selber einbauen müssen. 
Der Typ hat einen eigenen Thread, und zwar genau hier: 2B PCBs - The Info Thread [NEW POLL]
Dort stehen auch immer die News drin. 

Fazit: Ohne nun fast das doppelte des eig. Preises für den Monitor auszugeben, wirst du warten müssen und das PCB selbst einbauen müssen. Das ist eig. auch garnicht so schwer, Anleitungen dazu gibt es bereits jetzt bei google und ich vermute mal, dass es noch weitaus mehr geben wird sobald die Dinger kaufbar sind.

Unterstützte Modelle:
- Achieva
- Crossover
- PCBank

MfG
MC


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*



winner961 schrieb:


> MihawkLFC welchen von den Moni's hast du den genau ? hast du mir einen link ? zum ebay shop ? und dort zum monitor ?


 
New YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 LED SE 27"2560X1440 WQHD DVI-D Dual Computer Monitor | eBay


----------



## Nik1991 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

meinst diese Links  Overclockable Yamakasi Catleap Q270 Multi 2560x1440 WQHD S-IPS LED Monitor HDMI | eBay
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=A...+Shimian+QH270
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=Y...I+CATLEAP+Q270
crossover 27q | eBay

im Thread steht ->  Vom Achieva Shimian gibt es außerdem noch höherwertige Varianten (QH270-IPST und -IPSM) 
sowie die 30-Zoll-Version QH300 (2560x1600, um 750€)

wenn er wissen will,kann lesen


mfg Nik


----------



## MClolwut (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*



Nik1991 schrieb:


> meinst diese Links  Overclockable Yamakasi Catleap Q270 Multi 2560x1440 WQHD S-IPS LED Monitor HDMI | eBay
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=A...+Shimian+QH270
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=Y...I+CATLEAP+Q270
> crossover 27q | eBay
> ...



Wo er gerade den Link zum OCable Monitor schickt, muss ich wieder erwähnen, dass der Inputlag an den Dingern größer ist, weil es die Multi-Version ist.
Also es lohnt sich definiv die normale Version nur mit Dual-DVI zu holen und dann später das PCB extra dazu denn 1. sparst du da Geld, wenn auch ggf. nur 20€ (Preis ja noch unbekannt) und ausserdem wirste mehr Spaß daran haben wegen dem geringeren Inputlag. 

Entscheidung liegt ja immer noch bei dir. 

MfG MC


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

Der Preis wird sich bei umgerechnet 100 USD einpendeln... ;P


----------



## MClolwut (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*



MihawkLFC schrieb:


> Der Preis wird sich bei umgerechnet 100 USD einpendeln... ;P


 
Denke ich auch, was dann 80€ wären + 250 für das Catleap Modell... oder halt 280 bei Crossover wenn man etwas mehr Qualität mag (der Crossover ist auch aus Metall gefertigt habe ich gelesen) ist man bei 360. Immer noch 60€ Ersparnis.


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

Naja, Du musst Zoll dazu rechnen, die Versandkosten usw. Du denkst doch wohl nicht, dass Sie dir für 60 USD Versand in ein 100 USD Product packen. Die wahrscheinlichkeit ist *2 das Du Zoll zahlen musst und nicht nur Einfuhrsteuer.

Davon ab musst Du das Ding selber einbauen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

Hatte auch schon gelesen, dass manche noch Steuern/Zoll in Höhe von 80€ nachzahlen mussten. Dann wär' das mit dem Preisvorteil fast gegessen.


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

Du musst im Prinzip nur Steuern zahlen. Zoll fällt weg, wird aber manchmal fälschlicherweise berechnet. Da der Prozess, den man durchmachen muss, für 30 Euro einfach viel zu groß ist, wird sich da wohl kaum wer beschweren. Von der Bearbeitungszeit von ungefähr 2-3 Monaten mal abgesehen ;P

Grüße


----------



## reinhardrudi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

hi

ich hab mir bei green-sum einen bestellt (Yamakasi Catleap Q270) und bin sehr zufrieden,hab den mit nur DVI wg. dem input-lag beim multi 

alles zusammen inkl.steuern etc. 280 euro.--echt geil.

kannste bedenkenlos kaufen,kenn sogar einen fall wo der Moni gebrummt hat und der verkäufer aus (korea-ebay) hat einfach zurücküberwiesen,wollte den moni nicht zurück haben weil das zu teuer wäre.
der hat jetzt moni+ kohle-auch nicht schlecht.

bis denn


----------



## MClolwut (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*



MihawkLFC schrieb:


> Naja, Du musst Zoll dazu rechnen, die Versandkosten usw. Du denkst doch wohl nicht, dass Sie dir für 60 USD Versand in ein 100 USD Product packen. Die wahrscheinlichkeit ist *2 das Du Zoll zahlen musst und nicht nur Einfuhrsteuer.
> 
> Davon ab musst Du das Ding selber einbauen.



Ich kann gerade nicht beurteilen ob du vom Monitor oder dem PCB redest. Das PCB lassen wir mal aussen vor, zu wenig Infos. 
Er hat.. naja... 3 Möglichkeiten.
- Er nimmt das 60hz Modell und rüstet es, wenn er mag, später auf 120hz. 250€ + Zoll/MwSt (nicht sicher) 80€ aka 330€
- Er nimmt das 120hz Modell. 430€ + Zoll/MwSt (nicht sicher) 120€ aka 550
- Oder er nimmt einfach einen Dell UltraSharp was fast das gleiche bietet wie das 60hz Modell. 580€ + ggf. Versand.

Und das einbauen dürfte doch wohl ein Spaziergang sein.. (asserdem Kostenlos) wir reden von einem Monitor und nicht vom Mainboard bauen.



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon gelesen, dass manche noch Steuern/Zoll in Höhe von 80€ nachzahlen mussten. Dann wär' das mit dem Preisvorteil fast gegessen.


 
Was heißt hier mit dem Preisvorteil fast gegessen? 250 + 80€ Zoll und MwSt sind immer noch NUR 330€. Schau mal nach Vergleichbaren produkten mit dieser Auflösung, Größe, Panel und Reaktionszeit. Mit dem Dell UltraSharp biste dann bei 580€, kommt halt noch dazu, dass du den 100% nicht auf 120hz bekommst, nebst den 200€ Ersparnis. Wenn man kleinlich sein will, kann man halt nochmal 80€ dazu berechnen, so teuer wird vermutlich das PCB sein. Immer noch ein 3-stelliger Betrag. Also in Deutschland einfach unvergleichlich.


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*

Ich meinte sowohl als auch. Beim Versand meinte ich natürlich das PCB. Die werden im Preis von 100 USD nicht 60 USD Versand beinhalten und nur 40 USD Profit draus schlagen, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass er damit ein ALLEINSTELLUNGSMERKMAL verkauft. Da wirst 'n dicken Premiumpreis zahlen dürfen - die Koreaner sind ja nicht blöd.

Davon ab ist auch das Wechseln von Hardwarekomponenten in einem Monitor kein Spaziergang, gerade bei den dünnen Käbeln die sehr leicht reißen.


----------



## MClolwut (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€????*



MihawkLFC schrieb:


> Ich meinte sowohl als auch. Beim Versand meinte ich natürlich das PCB. Die werden im Preis von 100 USD nicht 60 USD Versand beinhalten und nur 40 USD Profit draus schlagen, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass er damit ein ALLEINSTELLUNGSMERKMAL verkauft. Da wirst 'n dicken Premiumpreis zahlen dürfen - die Koreaner sind ja nicht blöd.
> 
> Davon ab ist auch das Wechseln von Hardwarekomponenten in einem Monitor kein Spaziergang, gerade bei den dünnen Käbeln die sehr leicht reißen.


 
Das PCB alleine hat doch garnichts mit den Koreanern zu tun... hast du eig. mal meine Posts verfolgt? o.O


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Überflogen und doch, das PCB hat was mit den Koreanern zu tun aus einem simplen Grund:
Der Hersteller von den Monitoren hat auf große Anfrage die Produktion wieder aufgenommen und will auch die einzelnen PCBs verkaufen, für Leute die sich das nachrüsten möchten.
Das waren meine Infos und die stammen direkt von green-sum.

Grüße


----------



## MClolwut (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



MihawkLFC schrieb:


> Überflogen und doch, das PCB hat was mit den Koreanern zu tun aus einem simplen Grund:
> Der Hersteller von den Monitoren hat auf große Anfrage die Produktion wieder aufgenommen und will auch die einzelnen PCBs verkaufen, für Leute die sich das nachrüsten möchten.
> Das waren meine Infos und die stammen direkt von green-sum.
> 
> Grüße


 
Gut, die Info hatte ich nicht. Wie in meinen vorherigen Posts (Seite 2) zu lesen, habe ich nur die Infos von dem Amerikaner der die Dinger jetzt in China produzieren lässt. 
Kannst mich ja auch auf dem laufenden halten, bin da natürlich sehr Interessiert.


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Davon ab glaube ich nicht, dass ein einzelner Amerikaner sich die Dinger produzieren lässt. Das verschlingt Unsummen die wohl keiner so ins blaue schießt.


----------



## Black_Beetle (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Krass welche Redunanz der Thread schlägt. Cool. Ich warte auf die 120hz Geräte.  Kein Zoll aber Umsatzsteuern fallen an!
Gibts für diese eigentlich schon nen Release Termin?


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Ich meine, gestern über Ebay auf einen Shop gelangt zu sein, der seit Mitte Juni 120 Hz Modelle anbietet. Muss aber nochmal schauen welcher Link das war... :/

edit//

http://120hz.net/
http://120hz.net/content.php?119-Yamakasi-Catleap-Q270-Sale-Information!

Das sind die Catleaps mit dem 2B-PCB, also 120Hz tauglich, zu einem Preis von 363€ (!) (Versandkosten inklu)


----------



## Superwip (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Im Bezug auf die 100/120Hz sollte, um keine falschen Erwartungen zu wecken, noch erwähnt werden, dass sich die Monitore aufgrund der relativ hohen Reaktionszeit des IPS Panels und damit verbundener starker Geisterbilder dennoch nicht für Shutter 3D eignen


----------



## reinhardrudi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf die 100/120Hz sollte, um keine falschen Erwartungen zu wecken, noch erwähnt werden, dass sich die Monitore aufgrund der relativ hohen Reaktionszeit des IPS Panels und damit verbundener starker Geisterbilder dennoch nicht für Shutter 3D eignen



bezieht sich allerdings nur auf die multi-monitore.dei reinen DVI sind schnell genug soviel ich weiß ..........


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bezug auf die 100/120Hz sollte, um keine falschen Erwartungen zu wecken, noch erwähnt werden, dass sich die Monitore aufgrund der relativ hohen Reaktionszeit des IPS Panels und damit verbundener starker Geisterbilder dennoch nicht für Shutter 3D eignen



Warum sind dann in der neuen Ausgabe der PCGH, die ich schon hier vor mir habe, IPS-Monitore mit extrem niedriger Reaktionszeit getestet? Das sollten man nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Für 250€ gibts sehr gute 23,6" Monitore mit 3D und TN-Panels die nicht groß merklich schlechter sind als IPS mit schnelleren Reaktionszeiten. Dazu hat man noch ne Deluxe-Verarbeitung und nicht so nen Billig-Schrott der von irgendwelchen unterbezahlten Südkoreanischen Arbeitern in Akorrdarbeit zusammengezimmert wurde.
Außerdem haben IPS, wie Klarostorix schon gesagt hat, niedrigere Reaktionszeiten und sind somit oft für Gaming ungeeignet. Welche Reaktionszeiten diese Schrotthaufen "Made in Korea" haben will ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> Außerdem haben IPS, wie Klarostorix schon gesagt hat, niedrigere Reaktionszeiten und sind somit oft für Gaming ungeeignet.


 
Der Satz macht irgendwie keinen Sinn


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Wieso?  IPS-Monitore meine ich natürlich  Und wenn sie niedrigere Reaktionszeiten haben sind sie nicht so der Hammer zum zocken, weil es dann oft etwas hakt in Spieln, oder wie siehst du das? 
Dass war nur ne allgemeine Feststellung, solange man sie versteht dürfte sie ja nich Sinnlos sein oder?


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

niedrige Reaktionszeiten sind doch gut zum Spielen!?!?! Hohe Reaktionszeiten -> Es vergeht viel Zeit, bis das Signal verarbeitet und angezeigt wird -> hoher Input-Lag/Schlieren


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Ach soo <.<  Hätte statt niedrig lieber "schlechter" schreiben sollen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

1. beträgt die Reaktionszeit 6ms, und die 4ms im Vergleich zu anderen Monitoren merkste eh nicht, sind so viele Variablen wie eigene Reaktionszeit etc da sind die 4ms nur Nebensache
2. Inputlag. Ist bei den Modellen nicht so groß, wurde bereits von einigen getestet, auch in schnellen Shootern (mit 120Fps) oder in Rennspielen. Keine Schlieren, kein Ghosting; somit durchaus zum Gamen geeignet!


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Na Gut dann ist er eben zum Gamen geeignet. Aber ganz ehrlich, da kauft man sich doch lieber nen etwas kleineren Monitor, ggf. mit niedriger Auflösung und gutem TN-Panel und weiß dabei wenigstens dass man Qualität statt Quantität hat, die bei den Korea-Dingern ja in ne Richtung geht, die keiner wirklich braucht (IPS sind jetzt auch nicht viiel besser, die Auflösung wird bei kleineren Modellen durch Größe kompensiert und die Gamingtauglichkeit ist trzdm geringer als bei nem 3D Monitor mit 2ms Reaktion). Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt lieber ne Gute Verarbeitung, schönes 3D und Features wie Samsung Magic oder das UltraClear-Panel, dass ist doch einfach viel attraktiver und Nutzbarer im Endeffekt. Aber jedem seine Sache.
Grüße


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Wenn man sich wenigstens mal informieren würde, anstatt gleich im Vornerein abzulästern..


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Ich habe eben angenommen dass die Reaktion bei einem Made in Korea IPS-Monitor nicht höher ist als bei anderen IPS (wobei es natürlich durchaus schnelle gibt). Tut mir herzlichst Leid. 
Naja aber wie gesagt, ich bevorzuge Gute Marken-Monitore mit TN (sofern Gut, wie das des Samsung S23A700D oder S27A750D). Bei IPS ist mir dass P/L-Verhältnis noch zu schlecht und bei denen aus Kroea weiß ich nicht ob ich sie kaufen würde wenn ich vor der Entscheidung stehen würde, glaube aber eher nicht. Irgendwo muss da ein großer Haken sein, und wenn es die Koreanischen Billiglöhner sind. Ginge mir einfach nicht ins Gewissen.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> Ich habe eben angenommen dass die Reaktion bei einem Made in Korea IPS-Monitor nicht höher ist als bei anderen IPS (wobei es natürlich durchaus schnelle gibt). Tut mir herzlichst Leid.
> Naja aber wie gesagt, ich bevorzuge Gute Marken-Monitore mit TN (sofern Gut, wie das des Samsung S23A700D oder S27A750D). Bei IPS ist mir dass P/L-Verhältnis noch zu schlecht und bei denen aus Kroea weiß ich nicht ob ich sie kaufen würde wenn ich vor der Entscheidung stehen würde, glaube aber eher nicht. Irgendwo muss da ein großer Haken sein, und wenn es die Koreanischen Billiglöhner sind. Ginge mir einfach nicht ins Gewissen.


 
Zum Thema IPS ist teuer: In der neuen PCGH werden Monitore getestet: Ein LG-Monitor mit IPS-Panel schneidet da am Besten ab. Wirklich teuer ist er aber nicht: 170€ für Full-HD auf 23 oder 24 Zoll (Weiß ich gerade nicht auswendig).


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Naja klar geht das vom Preis her, aber der hat dann wahrscheinlich weder 3D noch 120Hz oder doch? Wenn ja währe es durchaus Geil, wenn auch nur 120Hz ohne 3D.
Aber das Bild wird auch nicht viel besser sein als bei nem guten TN oder?


----------



## Klarostorix (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Wie das Bild genau ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen (hab nen TN und hab auch noch keinen IPS gesehn). Die Blickwinkel sollen aber deutlich größer sein.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

TN-Panel haben meistens ca. 160° Blickwinkelgenauigkeit. IPS kommen da gern auf 176-179°, jedenfalls meines Wissens nach.


----------



## Black_Beetle (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



Klarostorix schrieb:


> Zum Thema IPS ist teuer: In der neuen PCGH werden Monitore getestet: Ein LG-Monitor mit IPS-Panel schneidet da am Besten ab. Wirklich teuer ist er aber nicht: 170€ für Full-HD auf 23 oder 24 Zoll (Weiß ich gerade nicht auswendig).


 
Die genannten Monitore hier im Thread haben ein LG IPS Panel soweit ich gelesen habe.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Kann es sein, dass besagtes LG-IPS-Panel irgendwie auf Abwege zu denen gekommen ist und in ein billiges Gehäuse gesteckt wurde  Anders kann ich mir die 250€ nicht erklären.


----------



## MClolwut (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Meine Fresse eh, da ist man einen Tag weg um Trampoline aufzubauen und irgendein Hirni hier, der sich weder *ein wenig* informiert hat noch Fähig dazu ist die vorherigen Posts zu lesen ruiniert mir meinen Lieblingsthread.

1. Geht es hier NUR um diesen Monitor und alle Monitore DIESER Serie (aka Koreanische Hersteller).
2. Wie bereits gesagt hat er 6ms Reaktionszeit, das derzeit schnellste für S-IPS, wenn ich mich da nicht vertue. Zumindest sehr schnell und ausreichend. 
3. "Wäre toll wenn der 120hz hätte" lies verdammt noch mal die vorherigen Posts.
4. Dieser "billig Schrott" wird in mehreren Foren, unter anderem in einem mit über *500 Seiten* zu mindestens 95% gelobt. Der Rest, der was auszusetzen hat, bezieht sich dabei nur auf die *Verarbeitung bei manchen Modellen*. Guckst du dir den Monitor an oder guckst du auf das Panel an sich wo normalerweise bunte Bilderchen erscheinen? Also ich üblicherweise tue zweites.
5. TN Panels haben hier garnichts mit zu tun.
6. Nicht jeder will einen 19", 22" oder gar 24". Manche wollen einen 27". ICH will sogar 3 davon und werde die mir auch kaufen. Und nicht jeder will FullHD, ich z.B. will es nämlich auch nicht! Also ist es hier m.M.n unangebracht diese Vorschläge zu machen, denn wäre der TE an 24" und FullHD Interessiert, hätte er sicherlich diesen Thread nicht erstellt *und *hätte den Monitor auch nie gefunden. (Logic.exe took action).

Hätte man, besonders meine, vorherigen Posts mal gelesen, wäre diese Seite (5) und die vorherige (4) verschont von all diesen.. überflüssigen, total am Thema vorbeizielenden Posts. Allerlei 120hz Diskussion, Preisvergleiche und Qualitäts angaben sind auf Seite 1-3 zu finden! 

Herzlichen dank verehrtes Publikum.

MfG
MC


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

1. Ok das berücksichtige ich von nun an. Aber man kann ja Vergleiche mti Einbeziehen.
2. Dass ist aussreichend ja. Mein Fehler Sorry.
3. Hab ich nich gesagt.
4. Naja dann wird er eben gelobt, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen wie man außer mit schlechter Fabrizierung auf 250€ bei der Leistung kommt. Aber jedem seine Sache.
5. Zum vergleichen in der selben Preisklasse, wieso nicht?
6. Ja, aber manche nicht, und für die lohnen sich eben andere Monitore in der Preisklasse besser, das wollte ich nur mal ansprechen. Wie gesagt, was ist an Vergleichen so schlimm?

Dann waren sie eben am Thema vorbeiziehendend, kann man ja mal akzeptieren und vielleicht auch mal die negativen Punkte an diesen Monitoren sehen, die es ja geben muss, und nicht nur Lobeshymnen darüber singen, wenn es schon 500 Seiten davon gibt. Ein Thread ist ja auch dazu da negative Punkte und Vergleiche aufzuführen. Tut mir Leid dass ich nicht so informiert war am Anfang.
Außerdem brauchste dich garnicht so aufregen, du bist nicht der TE hier.


----------



## MClolwut (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



PrinzSkyWalker schrieb:


> 1. Ok das berücksichtige ich von nun an. Aber man kann ja Vergleiche mti Einbeziehen.
> 2. Dass ist aussreichend ja. Mein Fehler Sorry.
> 3. Hab ich nich gesagt.
> 4. Naja dann wird er eben gelobt, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen wie man außer mit schlechter Fabrizierung auf 250€ bei der Leistung kommt. Aber jedem seine Sache.
> ...


 
1. Kann man, sagt niemand was gegen. Siehe auch nun Punkt 5.
3. Es wurde so von dir ausgedrückt, da du nicht wusstest, ob dieser 120hz hat > Thread ganz lesen. Es waren echt nur 3 Seiten, bei 10 würde ich es verstehen.
4. Schlechte Fabrizierung? Mal überlegt, dass die Menschen Cent-Löhne bekommen, die Marken eher unbekannt sind und die Herstellung im Allgemeinen dort billiger ist? Ist ja ein Unterschied zu Apple wo die Produktion 50€ für ein iPhone kostet und 800 verlangt wird. Aka Firmenname und so. 
5. Siehe Punkt 6.
6. Lies meinen Punkt 6, immer und immer wieder.

Es gibt sie, und zwar nur diesen, dass es manchmal zu Herstellerfehlern kommen kann (z.B. Brummen) dass nur die Dual-DVI Version etwas taugt und dass manche Serien schlechtere Verarbeitung haben. That's it. Guck in Google und du dürftest auf Overclock.net landen, da ist ein Thread mit über 500 Seiten.

MfG 
MC


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Ich denke nicht das andere Monitore unter besseren Bedingungen hergestellt werden. Nur haben die Hersteller einen Namen und der Preis wird auch bezahlt.


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Genau, und hätte man sich informiert, dann wüsste man auch, dass das Panel aller besagten Hersteller das gleiche ist, welches auch im Dell Ultrasharp sowie dem iMac vorhanden ist.
Das Panel ist exakt das gleiche, nur ist der Unterschied (und nebenbei gemerkt der wichtigste Aspekt), dass eben nicht Apple oder Dell auf der Rückseite steht, sondern eine nN-Marke aus Korea.
Gut, die Verarbeitung reicht Apple und Dell zugegebenermaßen nicht das Wasser, aber deshalb gibt es ja diesen Thread, damit man sich austauschen kann, welcher Monitor denn nur der Beste bzw die beste Alternative zum Dell sind 

Over and out


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Leute,wäre cool,wenn ihr paar Bilder von euren Monitoren machen könntet.


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Leider haben hier noch nicht allzuviele einen solchen Monitor, ich selbst besitze auch (noch) keinen!
Deswegen rate ich dir, in anderen Foren ausschau zu halten!
Erfahrung mit Yamakasi/Crossover etc. Monitoren (sehr günstige 27" IPS) - Seite 17 
Auf den letzteren Seiten dieses Threads gibt es ein paar schöne Bilder


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Also ich habe dort nur ein Foto entdeckt 

Finde aber Userbilder besser,da kann man sich einen besseren Eindruck verschaffen.


----------



## noxious (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Versuchs mal hier:
Yamakasi Catleap Monitor Club
(in der Tabelle sind Links zu den Fotos/Erfahrungen)


----------



## Superwip (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



> Warum sind dann in der neuen Ausgabe der PCGH, die ich schon hier vor mir habe, IPS-Monitore mit extrem niedriger Reaktionszeit getestet? Das sollten man nicht verallgemeinern.


 
Die Reaktionszeit der besten IPS Monitore ist etwa doppelt so lang wie die der besten TN Monitore, auch im Durchschnitt sieht es nicht anders aus.

Die besten IPS Monitore sind damit fast ohne Abstriche zum Gamen geeignet- aber Shutter-3D ist nochmal eine andere Herausforderung: 1/120 Sekunden- 8,3ms; das ist die maximale _effektive_ Reaktionszeit, die ein 120Hz Monitor haben dürfte um im 3D Betrieb keine Geisterbilder zu erzeugen. Die besten TN Geräte kommen auf <15ms, die besten IPS Modelle haben immerhin >20ms; wie man hier erkennen kann sind auch TN Monitore nicht perfekt aber IPS ist nochmal deutlich schlechter; noch deutlicher wird der Unterschied der schnellsten TN Monitore im Vergleich zu den schnellsten IPS Monitoren im klassischen Grau->Grau Test: hier kommen die besten IPS Panels auf ~6ms, die besten TN Monitore auf ~2ms

Wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt könnt ihr ja Shutter-3D mit dem Teil versuchen, es wird prinzipiell funktionieren, aber es wird nicht schön aussehen...



> Irgendwo muss da ein großer Haken sein


 
Es gibt keinen Haken.

Bisher waren 2560x1440er Monitore ausnahmslos überteuerte High-End Geräte renomierter Marken wie etwa Dell, HP, Eizo,  NEC,... nun kommen eben ein paar kleinere Südkoreanische Firmen auf die Idee derartige Monitore für Normalanwender zu bauen, die _nicht überteuert_ sind- das ist alles

Die Verarbeitung kann natürlich nicht ganz mit der Konkurrenz mithalten, die ~doppelt so teuer ist aber das sollte auch niemanden wundern; wirklich schlecht ist sie jedenfalls nicht, sie ist eben nur "normal".


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei PVA und PLS mit 120Hz und Shutter 3D aus?

Ansonsten muss ich Superwip recht geben.
Wie sieht mit Multimonitoring bei den Monitoren aus einen DP haben sie ja leider nicht.


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Da scheint es wirklich mehrere von denen zu geben. Eine übersichtliche Aufstellung wäre mal toll am besten mit Vor- und Nachteilen bzw. deren Ausstattungen.

Habe hier einen mit HDMI Input gefunden... find ich geil. 

New YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 MULTI 27" LED 2560X1440 S-IPS Monitor *Perfect Pixel | eBay


----------



## Superwip (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei PVA und PLS mit 120Hz und Shutter 3D aus?


 
PLS ist von der Reaktionszeit auf dem Niveau der schnellsten IPS Panels und sieht entsprechend ähnlich aus, es gibt aber keine PLS Monitore mit 120Hz

(P)VA Panels sind nochmal deutlich träger als IPS Panels, ich bezweifle, dass man überhaupt einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 120Hz erkennen kann; Shutter 3D kann man hier komplett vergessen, es würde nicht funktionieren.



> Wie sieht mit Multimonitoring bei den Monitoren aus einen DP haben sie ja leider nicht.


 
Jeder braucht Dual Link DVI, also kann  man an gegenwärtigen GraKas maximal zwei betreiben; wenn man zu HDMI Modellen greift könnte man an entsprechenden GraKas auch drei zum Laufen bringen, eine Möglichkeit sind eventuell auch aktive Displayport Adapter


----------



## MClolwut (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Da scheint es wirklich mehrere von denen zu geben. Eine übersichtliche Aufstellung wäre mal toll am besten mit Vor- und Nachteilen bzw. deren Ausstattungen.
> 
> Habe hier einen mit HDMI Input gefunden... find ich geil.
> 
> New YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 MULTI 27" LED 2560X1440 S-IPS Monitor *Perfect Pixel | eBay


 
Zum einen, das ist die Multi Version. Dass es diese Serie mit HDMI gibt wurde schon vorher gesagt, aber es wurde auch schon erwähnt, dass diese Dinger einen höheren Inputlag haben und somit 120hz nichtmals wirklich viel Spaß macht - generell es aber auch bei 60hz schon auffällig ist. Wie bereits auch schon richtig erkannt, kann man mit 120hz bei diesen Monitoren 3D vergessen.

Ich habe mich nur mit dem Catleap und mit dem von Crossover beschäftigt. Das Catleap Modell hat einen schlechten Ständer, ist aber das günstigste Modell mit ~248€. Das Crossover Modell ist wohl aus Metall und hat einen guten Ständer (m.M.n sieht es auch am geilsten aus) ist aber erst ab ~280€ zu haben. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob der TE das gewollt hat, dass sich das hier zu einem Sammelthread entwickelt, aber ich glaube ich werde mal einen Sammelthread bzgl. dieses Monitors (diese Serie) anfertigen. 

MfG 
MC


EDIT: Sammelthread nun HIER.


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

egal...


----------



## ElSchwingo (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Hab selber den Crossover von der Verarbeitung echt Top.
Kein gewackel oder der gleichen, das einzige Manko er hat nur DVI als Anschluß sonst nichts.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2012)

Wie ist das eigentlich... brauch man für einen solchen Monitor also zwingend zwei DVI-D Anschlüsse?


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Du brauchst nur* einen DVI-Dual Link* Anschluss. Den sollte deine GraKa haben. Ein Kabel wird mitgeliefert!


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich hab mir mal erzählen lassen, dass man für solche Auflösungen zweimal DVI bräuchte.


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Nein, ein Kabel reicht. Nachzulesen auf Digital Visual Interface

Wichtig ist eben der Zusatz Dual-Link, weil über die zusätzlichen 6 Pins eben die Informationen für diese hohe Auflösung gesendet werden. Single Link kann aufgrund der fehlenden Pins nur maximal Full-HD ausgeben.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Die Panels mögen vom gleichen Hersteller sein. Und auch wenn man Größtenteils für die Markennamen zahlt, fürn halben Preis ist die Produktion trotzdem billiger.
Aber ok dann kauft euch diese Dinger viel Spaß^^
Und zu Punkt 6 MClolwut: Wenn es Menschen gibt, die einen 27Zöller mit 2560x1440 wollen, gibt es auch welche die es nicht wollen, und wenn besagte diesen Thread lesen (was doch vorkommen wird), wieso sollen sie nicht auch Vergleiche auffinden, in denen Alternativen aufgezeigt werden? Deswegen ist es NICHT unangebracht <.< Sonst währe der Thread ja nur dazu da diese Monitore Vergleichlos zu Lobpreisen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

@PrinzSky was war jetzt genau dein anliegen? Ich raffs nicht ganz.. Lass dir Zeit beim Schreiben, ich geh jetzt erstmal essen. Danach kann ich ja auf deine Frage eingehen..


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Mein Anliegen war zuerst das einbeziehen von vergleichbaren Alternativen zu den Korea-Monitoren. Hätte ja sein können dass es jemanden interessiert, was man für denselben Preis an 23/24Zöllern mit mehr Funktionen und TN-Panels bekommt. Nur so als objektiver Vergleich im Thread. Und nochmals entschuldige ich mich über meine anfängliche Unwissenheit bei meinen ersten Posts bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit von IPS-Panels. 
Und.. Welche Frage bitte? Die Einzige im letzten Post war an MClolwut gereichtet, müsstet du aber erkannt haben, wenn du sie genau gelesen hättest. Würdest du dir meinen letzten Post genauer durchlesen, müsstest du eigentlich verstehen dass es das war von mir in diesem Thread, und den Anstand besitzen die Disskusion zu vergessen, mich in Ruhe zu lassen, weiter über die Monitore zu reden und deine Zeit nicht an solchen Posts/Disskusionen zu verschwenden. 
Ende.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2012)

Wow, nicht gleich so empfindlich. 
Deine Vergleiche in allen Ehren, ist ja nett. Jedoch musst du auch sie verstehen. Dieser thread ist für alle, die auf genau solch einen Monitor gewartet haben und für niemand anderen. Hier sollten demnach eigentlich nur Leute zu finden sein, die definitiv diese Auflösung und ein IPS-panel wollen. Hier dann die Herstellung anzuzweifeln und TN-panel mit einer komplett anderen Auflösung zu beweihräuchern ist vielleicht auch nicht grad das gelbe vom Ei...


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Mir war einfach nicht klar, was du denn nun wolltest, und ob evtl. Fragen offen sind 

Zu der Sache mit Alternativen zu den Korea-Monitoren: Der Sinn an denen ist ja, dass sie *bereits *eine *Alternative* zu den im europäischen/deutschen Markt befindlichen 27" WQHD-Monitoren sind.
Hier hast du mal einen Überblick zu Monitoren mit 27" Bildschirmgröße und 2560x1440 Px Auflösung. Auf andere Spezifikationen wie Kontrast, Helligkeit, Reaktionszeit geh ich an dieser Stelle mal gar nicht ein.
Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 | Geizhals Deutschland
Wie du siehst, bewegen sich die Monitore in Preisbereichen ab 500€ aufwärts.

*Die Korea-Monitore stellen also eine Alternative zu diesen Monitoren da, da viel günstiger!*

Ein Ausweichen auf 24" oder normales FullHD ist für mich in diesem Fall keine "Alternative", da Leute die Produkte ja nicht umsonst suchen! 

Für ausführliche Monitor-Reviews, unabhängig von Größe, Auflösung und Preis, eignet sich PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV sowie Beamer & Projektoren sehr gut!


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Aber ganz ehrlich, was nutzt ein Thread in dem nur die schreiben "die auf genau solch einen Monitor gewartet haben und für niemand anderen"???
Wenn man _nur _über diese Monitore redet, ohne irgendetwas mit einzubeziehen, wo kommt man dann hin damit? Ich mein gut, dann vergleicht sie untereinander, aber viel Sinn macht das auch nicht, bei den jetzt nicht übermäßig vielen Modellen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Wir arbeiten ja noch am Sammelthread. Er ist ja auch nicht vollständig. Und sollten die ersten User ihre Monitore gekauft haben, oder wirklich Interesse an einem Kauf haben, dann wird sich sicherlich die ein oder andere Frage ergeben. Und dann ist der Sammelthread ja definitiv die beste Möglichkeit, sich mich anderen Usern auszutauschen!
Aber die Idee mit Alternativmonitoren (Dell U2711 etc) und deren Vor-/Nachteile kann man sicherlich noch mit reinbringen!


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Ist ja toll dass du nich so, Sorry, ich will es nicht anders ausdrücken, aggro reagierst wie MClolwut. Aber egal, ist jetzt vergessen.
Wenn es um die Alternativen im 27-Zoll-Bereich geht, meld ich mich vielleicht nochmal, so Ahnunglos wie es scheinbar gewirkt hat bin ich im Monitorsegment auch nicht 
Es geht ja auch um Features wie 3D/Oberflächenvergütung etc. und da ist es rein garnicht absurd so etwas in den Thread mit einzubauen, weil es durchaus auch gute P/L-mäßig zumindest ansatzweise Vergleichbare 23-27"-Modelle gibt.


----------



## Black_Beetle (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Ich bin jedoch definitiv nur ab 27" interessiert. Ich meine wer einmal Porsche gefahren ist möchte bestimmt nicht nochmal FORD fahren.

Wer wusste vorher schon von den Monitoren weil mir kommt es so vor als ich hier in nen Bienennest getreten bin. Mich wunderts das es hier noch keinen Thread dazu gab.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Ich bin jedoch definitiv nur ab 27" interessiert. Ich meine wer einmal Porsche gefahren ist möchte bestimmt nicht nochmal FORD fahren.


 Dann hast du nie was vom Ford GT gehört. Bin zwar weder das eine noch das andere je gefahren, aber bei den neuen wäre mit der Ford lieber.


----------



## Black_Beetle (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann hast du nie was vom Ford GT gehört. Bin zwar weder das eine noch das andere je gefahren, aber bei den neuen wäre mit der Ford lieber.


 
Gut du hast es dann nicht verstanden. Fahr weiter Trabi!


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

@Black_Beetle: Nein _du_ verstehst seine Metapher nicht. Ein 27" mag größer sein, aber nicht unbedingt besser als kleinere. Schon deswegen ist deine Metapher mehr als untreffend. Und wenn es in diesem Thread nur Leute gibt, die an eben diesen 27"-Modellen interrssiert sind, was nutzt dann der Thread? Und ich hab jetzt mal ne ernsthaft Themenbezogene Frage: Weiß jemand von euch wie genau die Oberflächen-Panels aussehen? (also Spiegelnd/Matt und wie gut die Farben rüberkommen)


----------



## xSunshin3x (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Die meisten 27" WQHD-Monitore werden derzeit ohne Anti-Glare ausgeliefert.

Samsung bietet seine 27" WQHDs mit komplett matter Oberfläche an. Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D, 27" (LS27A850DS) | Geizhals Deutschland Allerdings bist du dann auch hier wieder bei 700€+

Der Ultrasharp U2711 von Dell hat ebenfalls kein Anti-Glare und soll zudem sehr stark glitzern Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Cinema-Display von Apple hat noch zusätzliches Tempered-Glass und spiegelt damit umso mehr. Apple LED Cinema Display 27" (MC007ZM/A) | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Koreamodelle werden ohne Tempered-Glass ausgeliefert. Zudem spiegelt das Panel nicht ganz so stark (und glitzert auch nicht) im Vergleich zum Ultrasharp


----------



## Iceananas (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*

Ich finde diesen Thread sehr interessant. Diese Monitore sind keineswegs als "billig abzustempeln", sondern "günstig". Korea ist DAS Monitorland überhaupt und die Preise sind dort völlig normal. Wenn man ein no Name Marke ist und auch noch an der Quelle sitzt kann man nur über den Preis konkurrieren. In China, wo auch nicht wenig Elektronik herkommt , bekommt man z.B. hochwertige Touchscreen-Mp3-Player mit Wolfson Soundchip (die gleichen wie im iPhone 4, quasi die mobile Referenz) hinterher geschmissen, wofür wir uns hier dumm und dämlich bezahlen. Es gibt überall Geheimtipps und ich finds super, dass sie hier aufgedeckt werden. Die Verarbeitung mag nicht perfekt sein, aber solange der Monitor solide gebaut ist nehme ich das gerne in Kauf. Übrigens sind Markenmonitore auch nicht zu 100% fehlerfrei... von Spulenfiepen über krasse Lichthöfe bis Pixelfehlern oder auch grobe Spaltmaße am Gehäuse hat man schon alles gesehen.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: die Optik finde ich beim Monitor auch nicht unwesentlich, daher finde ich den Crossover richtig geil  werd mir eventuell einen zum testen holen


----------



## MClolwut (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Thread sehr interessant. Diese Monitore sind keineswegs als "billig abzustempeln", sondern "günstig". Korea ist DAS Monitorland überhaupt und die Preise sind dort völlig normal. Wenn man ein no Name Marke ist und auch noch an der Quelle sitzt kann man nur über den Preis konkurrieren. In China, wo auch nicht wenig Elektronik herkommt , bekommt man z.B. hochwertige Touchscreen-Mp3-Player mit Wolfson Soundchip (die gleichen wie im iPhone 4, quasi die mobile Referenz) hinterher geschmissen, wofür wir uns hier dumm und dämlich bezahlen. Es gibt überall Geheimtipps und ich finds super, dass sie hier aufgedeckt werden. Die Verarbeitung mag nicht perfekt sein, aber solange der Monitor solide gebaut ist nehme ich das gerne in Kauf. Übrigens sind Markenmonitore auch nicht zu 100% fehlerfrei... von Spulenfiepen über krasse Lichthöfe bis Pixelfehlern oder auch grobe Spaltmaße am Gehäuse hat man schon alles gesehen.
> 
> Zum eigentlichen Thema: die Optik finde ich beim Monitor auch nicht unwesentlich, daher finde ich den Crossover richtig geil  werd mir eventuell einen zum testen holen


 
Wenn du dich so Aktiv damit beschäftigen willst, wärest du in unserem Angepinnten Sammelthread sehr gut aufgehoben.
Ausserdem hast du auch wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Wir reden hier ja wirklich nicht von einer 50€ iPhone-Kopie in Ebay aus China was beim angucken auseinander fällt.


----------



## Iceananas (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: 27″ S-IPS Panel mit 2560×1440 Auflösung für 250€?*



MClolwut schrieb:


> Wenn du dich so Aktiv damit beschäftigen willst, wärest du in unserem Angepinnten Sammelthread sehr gut aufgehoben.


 
Den kannte ich noch gar nicht, da ich eher selten hier unterwegs bin.. aber ich schau mir das mal an


----------

